# The move to Florida has gone smoothly.



## squatting dog (Aug 19, 2021)

So far anyway.   I've got a nibble on the Arkansas house and wife has settled in to the one in Fl.
I've gotten wiser over the years with our many moves and this time, what we wanted fit into a 16' enclosed trailer and our 4x8 open trailer. Except for a few keepsakes, most everything else could be replaced in Fl. for far less money than the cost of moving them.
Fur babies have settled in nicely.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 19, 2021)

Congrats on your new home!  Enjoy!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> So far anyway.   I've got a nibble on the Arkansas house and wife has settled in to the one in Fl.
> I've gotten wiser over the years with our many moves and this time, what we wanted fit into a 16' enclosed trailer and our 4x8 open trailer. Except for a few keepsakes, most everything else could be replaced in Fl. for far less money than the cost of moving them.
> Fur babies have settled in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 179426


Happy to hear this Dog!


----------



## Kaila (Aug 19, 2021)

The photo is wonderful, and this is great news for your update!

From what you wrote, and from the picture, you definitely do have everything you all need!  We're glad for you, and for your wife and fur babies!


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

That's wonderful!


----------



## jujube (Aug 19, 2021)

Welcome to Florida!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2021)

Congratulations!

How many trips will it take relocate all of your rolling stock?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> How many trips will it take relocate all of your rolling stock?


That's a good question. I'm trying to sell off the backhoe, tractor, cattle trailer, 32 foot flatbed trailer, wood splitter, some cows, and lord knows what else.    
Still holding on to 3 maybe 4 of the other trailers. (man, talk about trailer poor)


----------



## StarSong (Aug 20, 2021)

How very exciting!  Congratulations on your new home!  Hope you are able to sell in AK quickly.


----------



## Remy (Aug 20, 2021)

How nice. 4 dogs?  I don't like the number 4 so I suggest you get another dog.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2021)

Remy said:


> How nice. 4 dogs?  I don't like the number 4 so I suggest you get another dog.


Ha, I missed the other 2 that were out in the yard taking care of business.


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Are ... you saying you have *six* dogs? Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2021)

Devi said:


> Are ... you saying you have *six* dogs? Or did I read that wrong?


Yes, I'm down to only 6 fur babies.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 21, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> So far anyway.   I've got a nibble on the Arkansas house and wife has settled in to the one in Fl.
> I've gotten wiser over the years with our many moves and this time, what we wanted fit into a 16' enclosed trailer and our 4x8 open trailer. Except for a few keepsakes, most everything else could be replaced in Fl. for far less money than the cost of moving them.
> Fur babies have settled in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 179426


We're making a move this Spring from AZ back to PA and have been debating on taking everything with us, which would cost $14,000 for Atlas Van Lines, or just having a house sale and replace couches, etc. when we get to PA. The problem is...we're older and we won't have anyone to help us move, hence Atlas. Still wondering which way to go.


----------



## Devi (Aug 21, 2021)

Whoa — six dogs. Glad everything is going well.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 21, 2021)

Congrats on your new home.  Hope you are soon able to sell your Arkansas property and join your wife in Florida.  A For Sale sign showed up in my neighbor's yard yesterday.  Totally surprised as she had not mentioned her intent to sell to anyone.  Of course, that's her business.  I've been tempted to go look at a 55+ townhouse community here but the thought of packing up and moving all my stuff is too intimidating.


----------

